# Learning about bees in Michigan:



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ANR WEEK is March 13-14, 2009 at Kellogg Center - MSU Campus - E. Lansing, Mi.

MICHIGAN BEEKEEPERSâ ASSOCIATION
ANR Week â March 13-14, 2009
Kellogg Center, Michigan State University
Friday, March 13, 2009

8:00am â 9:00am Registration	$40.00 per person for non members $20.00 for members $10.00 for spouces. Room 110 
9:00am â 9:15am	Announcements & Door Prizes	Auditorium 

9:15am â 10:15am âManagement Plan for Self Auditorium
Sufficiency in the Apiaryâ
Michael Palmer 

10:15am â 10:45am Break - Vendors Lincoln Room 

10:45am â 11:45am Beekeeping Equipment Room 103A&B
Bob Hollis
Control of Diseases & Pests Room 104 A& B
Mike Hansen
Insect & Flower Relationships Room 105 A&B 
Roger Sutherland
1st year Management Room 101 
Tim Bennett
Honey & Health Room 102 
Joyce Wang
Honeybees & Colony Biology Room 106
Roger Hoopingarner
Marketing your Honey Room 107
Ed Wracan
Making Splits Willey Room
Mike Risk
Q & A on Self Sufficiency Heritage Room
Mike Palmer
11:45am â 1:00pm Lunch (on your own)
1:00pm â 1:15pm Announcements & Door Prizes Auditorium

1:15pm â 2:15pm Beekeeping Equipment Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Control of Diseases & Pests Room 104 A&B
Mike Hansen
Insect & Flower Relationships Room 105 A&B
Roger Sutherland
Supering for Honey Room 101
Ruth Dunlap
Beewax & Skin Care Room 102
Wilda Dodder

1:15pm â 2:15pm Honeybee & Colony Biology	Room 106
Roger Hoopingernar
Marketing your Honey Room 107
Ed Wracan
Making Splits Willey Room
Mike Risk
Building a Styrofoam Nuc Box	Heritage Room
Steve Tilmann
2:15pm â 2:45pm Break â Vendors Lincoln Room
2:45pm â 3:45pm Starting with a Pkg. or Nuc Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Extracting Honey for Beginners	Room 104 A&B
Dean Hutcheson
Skeps:History - Making & Use	Room 105 A&B
Roger Sutherland
1st Year Management Room 101
Tim Bennett
Honey & Health Room 102
Joyce Wang
How to Catch a Swarm Room 106
Terry Klein
Making Art & Craft Candles	Room 107
Kathie Bennett
Re-Queening a Colony Willey Room
` Dave Anthony
Building & Use of an Imirie Shim	Heritage Room
Steve Tilmann
3:35pm â 4:45pm Starting with a Pkg. or Nuc Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Extracting Honey for Beginners	Room 104 A&B
Dean Hutchenson
Skep:History-Making & Use	Room 105 A&B
Roger Sutherland
Supering for Honey Room 101
Ruth Dunlap
Q & A on Bees Room 102
Hot to Catch a Swarm Room 106
Terry Klein
Making Art & Craft Candles	Room 107
Kathie Bennett
Re-Queening a Colony Willey room
Dave Anthony
Wintering Bees Heritage Room
Roger Hoopingarner

MICHIGAN BEEKEEPERSâ ASSOCIATION
ANR Week â March 13-14, 2009
Kellogg Center â Michigan State University
Saturday â March 14, 2009

8:00am â 9:00am	Registration Room 110

9:15am â 10:15am	Beekeeping Equipment Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Making Art & Craft Candles Room 104 A&B
Kathie Bennett
Comb Honey Room 105 A&B
Norm Adams
Small-Scale Honey Processing Room 101

Honey & Health Room 102
Joyce Wang
How to Catch a Swarm Room 106
Terry Klein
Beekeeping Presentations to Outside Groups	Room 107
Don Snoeyink
Re-Queening a Colony Willey Room
Dave Anthony
Building & Use of an Imirie Shim Heritage Room
Steve Tilmann

10:15am â 10:45am	Break â Vendors Lincoln Room

10:45am â 11:45am	Beekeeping Equipment Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Extracting Honey for Beginners Room 104 A&B
Dean Hutcheson
Honey Judging Room 105 A&B
Norm Adams
Small-Scale Honey Processing Room 101

Honey & Health Room 102
Joyce Wang
How to Catch a Swarm Room 105
Terry Klein
Making Beeswax Candles Room 107
Judy Schmaltz
CCD: Past, Present & Future Willey Room
Ken Schram
Two-Queen Colonies Heritage Room
Roger Hoopingarner

11:45am â 1:15pm	Lunch (on your own)


1:15pm â 1:30pm	Announcements & Door Prizes Auditorium

1:30pm â 2:30pm	âHoney Production Strategies Auditorium
& Techniquesâ
Michael Palmer

2:30pm â 3:00pm	Break â Vendor Lincoln Room

3:00pm â 4:00pm	Starting with a Pkg. or Nuc Room 103 A&B
Bob Hollis
Making Splits Room 104 A&B
Mike Risk
Honey Production â Q & A Room 105 A&B
Mike Palmer
Small-Scale Honey Processing Room 101

Q & A on Bees & Equipment Room 102

Beekeeping Presentation to Outside Groups	Room 105
Don Snoeyink
Making Beeswax Candles Room 107
Judy Schmaltz
CCD: Past, Present & Future Willey Room
Ken Schram
Two-Queen Colonies Heritage Room
Roger Hoopingarner


 Al


----------

